# Lobster Rolls



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

And now that the first little pigout is done with the lobster - it is time to put together for the Lobster Rolls.

I believe traditional is Mayo, wee touch of Mustard, Celery, Chives and shot of Lemon Juice.  

My girlfriend likes to also add Tarragon and a pinch of Cayenne. 

How do you make them? 

of course served on top-split buttered and toasted Hot Dog Buns, lined with lettuce.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2017)

Lobster, Mayonnaise.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2017)

I've had them where the lobster was heated in butter and stuffed into the roll or more common in my area cold lobster mixed with mayonnaise and a very small amount of finely chopped onion and celery.

Try to keep it simple, it should be all about the lobster!!!


----------



## tenspeed (May 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Lobster, Mayonnaise.


This.  Use barely enough mayo to hold it together.  Nothing else.  It's easy to overpower the lobster with other stuff added in.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2017)

Lobster roll in New England is kept fairly simple.  Most just use salt water to steam/boil.  The quality of lobster rolls is judged by the amount of lobster meat you get and how few other ingredients are added.  Other ingredients are considered filler and a sinister plot to give you less lobster.


----------



## HeidiCooksSupper (May 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> ...  Other ingredients are considered filler and a sinister plot to give you less lobster.



THIS^^


----------



## jennyema (May 13, 2017)

Just lobster and mayo is traditional

Nothing else!


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Lobster, Mayonnaise.



Same as Andy. But if I have any in the house, I will pull out one of the small  center stalks of celery and mince it really, really fine. And I toast the buttered bun. That is the traditional recipe. To add any other seasoning, detracts from the taste of the lobster. I also make sure the lobster is cut into large pieces. It give one the feeling of elegant dining. 

The only reason I add the celery is because I need to get veggies into me every time I eat. Otherwise, I stick to tradition. Lobster meat, mayonnaise and a buttered split top New England style hot dog bun toasted.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Lobster roll in New England is kept fairly simple.  Most just use salt water to steam/boil.  The quality of lobster rolls is judged by the amount of lobster meat you get and how few other ingredients are added.  *Other ingredients are considered filler and a sinister plot to give you less lobster*.



So true Andy. When I order a lobster, I always ask what they put in it. I tell them I need to know due to allergies.(a bold face lie!) If they recite a list of ingredients, then I don't order it. The place in Winthrop my daughter takes me to, gives you really big chunks of lobster with just mayonnaise. And the bun is toasted in butter to perfection on the grill. 

Now I want a Lobster Roll!


----------



## tenspeed (May 13, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Lobster roll in New England is kept fairly simple.  Most just use salt water to steam/boil.


  Using salted water for steaming makes no sense to me.  When you bring salt water to a boil, the water is driven off as steam, but the salt remains.  That is how desalinization works to obtain drinkable water from sea water.  It's also how sea salt is obtained, but that is usually done through normal evaporation, as it's expensive to use all that energy to boil it.  Using salted water for boiling lobster is a different kettle of fish, though.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 13, 2017)

*My way,* has usually been, as others have said, only enough Mayo to moisten, a few chopped chives which will not overpower, I think they enhance plus add a speck of colour and either a quick grind of pepper or a pinch of cayenne, which I do not find detracts either.  I do believe I will put very finely chopped celery this time. I did it once before and was pleased with the odd crunch once in a while. Certainly never enough to distract, very small amount.

These are not even for me. Putting them all together for my neighbours getting back around supper from a trip to France. I'm sure they will not want to eat a whole meal, just snack on something.  I also want them to remember you can get good food here too! 

Thought I would leave their kitchen stocked with something so as not to have to do much the next day.  Will leave a couple of croissants with 3 different tiny little pots of jam for breakfast, a couple more croissants to have with 2 different excellent Quebec cheeses and a couple of slices of Prosciutto Fumee/Speck and Capiccolo for lunch.  

Supper is on their own ticket. LOL


----------



## Cheryl J (May 13, 2017)

Sounds *wonderful* dragn, and what a kind neighbor you are!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2017)

*Cheryl*, you're no slacker in the "kind neighbor" department.   Just sayin'...



			
				dragnlaw;1510775...it is time to put together for the Lobster Rolls.

I believe traditional is Mayo...How do you make them?....[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Since I live a hard sneeze away from CT, I prefer them with butter. As stated in this article from CT Boom: *You wouldn’t dunk a regular boiled lobster in a tub of mayo would you?* Totally agree. Warm buttered lobster on a buttered-and-grilled roll.  Since you are leaving them in the neighbor's fridge, mayo is probably the better way to go. However, if I were your neighbor, I'd rather have the buttered lobster left in a microwave-safe container so I could heat it just before putting it into the roll myself.
> 
> According to the article, buttered is preferred in the more southern New England states (well, they don't mention RI but I'll toss them in here) whereas mayo is preferred MA and north. Guess I'm more CT in my chowder, too, since I prefer RI clear (also popular in CT) to the cream-laden version popular in MA and north. Different strokes...and tastes.


----------



## buckytom (May 13, 2017)

We are a divided family here.

My wife prefers the butter only kind, my son likes the mayo kind, and I will eat lobster any way, any time that I can get it.

I believe the traditional roll is a split top "hot dog" style roll, but IMO, any soft roll will do.

The best lobster rolls that I've had anywhere was when we were up to visit our friends George and Barbara up in Kennebunkport at The Clam Shack: Home - The Clam Shack

The last time we were there, we ate at the shack every single day for a week. Everything, and I mean EVERYTHING on the menu was awesome.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 14, 2017)

Does anyone have  recipe for " Hot Dog Rolls " ?  

Buckytom:  This looks like an amazing seafood / shellfish restaurant in Maine. Checked the website.  Surely the next time I cross the Atlantic, I shall book a table. I have some European friends from university who reside in Portland, Maine and Boston. 

Lobster rolls:  Fabulous idea !  Thanks for posting ..  Definitely, what we would call a Lobster Salad on a " bun " or "canapé ", a 1 piece of baguette style bread, which is how it is done here on Costa Brava.  

Just a touch of home made mayo, not to distract from the amazing taste of fresh lobster & a pinch of salt, perhaps fresh chives or parsley and or, just dip in some amazing French or Asturian butter  !!     

Have a wonderful day and Mother´s  Day ..


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Does anyone have  recipe for " Hot Dog Rolls " ?



Here's one: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/new-england-hotdog-buns-recipe

You would also need a special pan to make them in. I'm not sure if they're available in Spain. But a lobster salad would be delicious in any soft roll: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/new-england-hot-dog-bun-pan


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2017)

Everyone has been concentrating on the recipe. But does the dragnlaw have the right pan to make the buns, or are the rolls available? If not, you may purchase a N.E. hot dog bun pan from King Arthur or from here. 

https://www.amazon.com/USA-Pan-Bakeware-Aluminized-England/dp/B002UNMZQ2

It makes the job of making your own buns so much easier.


----------



## jennyema (May 15, 2017)

Im lucky that I live in the epicenter of lobster rolls here in New England.

There are some pretty good ones in Boston and in Maine but 

the VERY BEST ONE EVER, IMO can be found at 

Red's Eats in Wiscassett. ME


----------



## jennyema (May 15, 2017)

As shown, they serve hot butter and mayo separately on the side.  The lobster is on a buttered top-split hot dog bun and is unadorned.


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2017)

jennyema said:


> As shown, they serve hot butter and mayo separately on the side.  The lobster is on a buttered top-split hot dog bun and is unadorned.



Now I REALLY want a lobster roll!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 15, 2017)

Thanks *Addie* but both styles of Hot Dog Buns are commonly available in our markets.  Sometimes you can only find the top ones. We have several famously popular Hot Dog Restaurants here, Lafleurs, La Belle Province, Valentines, and the "steamy" is probably the most ordered one. Not to mention their French Fries...  best in the world!

oops forgot to mention - they only serve on the top split ones.


----------



## buckytom (May 15, 2017)

Dragn, the house next to me is for sale. 

Jus'sayin'...


(It really is!)


----------



## dragnlaw (May 15, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Dragn, the house next to me is for sale.
> 
> Jus'sayin'...
> 
> ...



Can I keep my geese?  Do you mind a barking dog?


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2017)

buckytom said:


> We are a divided family here.
> 
> My wife prefers the butter only kind, my son likes the mayo kind, and I will eat lobster any way, any time that I can get it.
> 
> ...



The original Clam Shack is located in Ipswich, MA up on the North Shore. It is shaped like a clam box.
Clam Box of Ipswich MA, North of Boston Restaurant, Fried Clams


----------



## FrankZ (May 15, 2017)

Lobster.... on a bun?  Lobster?  On a bun?  With Mayo?

Why would anyone do that to a lobster?  I am mixed on even having melted butter with it....

On a bun?  My mind boggles....


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2017)

FrankZ said:


> Lobster.... on a bun?  Lobster?  On a bun?  With Mayo?
> 
> Why would anyone do that to a lobster?  I am mixed on even having melted butter with it....
> 
> On a bun?  My mind boggles....



I've seen what you guys do to crabmeat.  You're not in any position to complain.


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2017)

FrankZ said:


> Lobster.... on a bun?  Lobster?  On a bun?  With Mayo?
> 
> Why would anyone do that to a lobster?  I am mixed on even having melted butter with it....
> 
> On a bun?  My mind boggles....



Think of a seafood salad. Like a crab salad. Only instead of having a seafood salad on a plate by itself sitting on a large leave of lettuce, it is put in a bun. 

Now some places get carried away with how it is supposed to be made, but the original was invented by the Maine Diner just over the border from New Hampshire. There is nothing fancy about it, just lobster and a small amount of mayo or melted butter. The chunks of lobster are very large.


----------



## buckytom (May 15, 2017)

Addie said:


> The original Clam Shack is located in Ipswich, MA up on the North Shore. It is shaped like a clam box.
> Clam Box of Ipswich MA, North of Boston Restaurant, Fried Clams


 
Addie, there are dozens of clam shacks all up and down the coast. The Clam Box has only been around since '51. There are many that have come and gone since the founding of our country.

I used to use this book as a guide whenever we travel nawth along the coast on a weekend driving adventure (when my wife and I were just dating):

https://www.amazon.com/New-England-Clam-Shack-Cookbook/dp/1580174736


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I've seen what you guys do to crabmeat.  You're not in any position to complain.


----------



## buckytom (May 15, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I've seen what you guys do to crabmeat. You're not in any position to complain.


----------



## tenspeed (May 16, 2017)

Addie said:


> Now some places get carried away with how it is supposed to be made, but the original was invented by the Maine Diner just over the border from New Hampshire.


  According to John Mariani's "Encyclopedia of American Food and Drink", it was invented in Connecticut.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobster_roll


----------



## tenspeed (May 16, 2017)

Just spotted this on seriouseats....

The Food Lab: For the Best Lobster Rolls, Go Sous Vide | Serious Eats


----------



## Sagittarius (May 16, 2017)

*Bun Pans*



Addie said:


> Everyone has been concentrating on the recipe. But does the dragnlaw have the right pan to make the buns, or are the rolls available? If not, you may purchase a N.E. hot dog bun pan from King Arthur or from here.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/USA-Pan-Bakeware-Aluminized-England/dp/B002UNMZQ2
> 
> It makes the job of making your own buns so much easier.



Thank you very much. I will also look at King Arthur´s ..

Of course, the shipping charges will be higher than the cost of the Bun Pan !

Shall definitely look into this.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> According to John Mariani's "Encyclopedia of American Food and Drink", it was invented in Connecticut.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobster_roll



That was the hot lobster in butter type.  The cold lobster tossed with mayo is more common.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 16, 2017)

Here's one to add to the pile...

It is my understanding that lobsters were originally considered to be garbage food and were served to the servants.  They were also commonly way over 5 lbs.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Here's one to add to the pile...
> 
> It is my understanding that lobsters were originally considered to be garbage food and were served to the servants.  They were also commonly way over 5 lbs.



Yes.  They were also served to prisoners to the point that they rebelled and demanded better food.  Lobster was a lunch box staple when they were cheap.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 16, 2017)

Oh yeah, had forgotten about that part *Andy*, thanks!


----------



## FrankZ (May 18, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I've seen what you guys do to crabmeat.  You're not in any position to complain.



Hey now.. what some people do.. I like to just sit and pick crabs....

Ok.. I'll eat a crab cake every now and then...  Though to be fair you usually don't see the same size chunks of meat in a crab you do in a lobster.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2017)

FrankZ said:


> Hey now.. what some people do.. I like to just sit and pick crabs....
> 
> Ok.. I'll eat a crab cake every now and then...  Though to be fair you usually don't see the same size chunks of meat in a crab you do in a lobster.



Lobster roll isn't the only way we eat lobsters.


----------



## FrankZ (May 19, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Lobster roll isn't the only way we eat lobsters.



That is very reassuring.. 

I don't lobster enough to put it on a roll...


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2017)

FrankZ said:


> That is very reassuring..
> 
> I don't lobster enough to put it on a roll...



Simple is best.  Steamed or boiled and served with melted butter.


----------



## FrankZ (May 20, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Simple is best.  Steamed or boiled and served with melted butter.



See.. now yer talking things that make me smile...


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2017)

We just had Maine lobster tails last night. They were on sale, 5oz. tails for $5 each. 

They were surprisingly tasty even though they were frozen. Just a quick few minutes in a bamboo steamer, and they were ready for eating (with a swipe through melted butter).

This reminds me of a commercial I saw recently  that annoyed me where they said the reason poeple eat lobsters is just as a vehicle for melted butter.

I'm glad I forgot what it was for, otherwise it would be on my list of places to avoid.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 20, 2017)

buckytom said:


> This reminds me of a commercial I saw recently  that annoyed me where they said the reason poeple eat lobsters is just as a vehicle for melted butter.
> 
> .



  You could pretty much say that about Escargot and/or perriwinkles!  Unless they are really fresh and really tender, it is pretty much just for the garlic butter!


----------



## caseydog (May 20, 2017)

FrankZ said:


> Lobster.... on a bun?  Lobster?  On a bun?  With Mayo?
> 
> Why would anyone do that to a lobster?  I am mixed on even having melted butter with it....
> 
> On a bun?  My mind boggles....



I have tried a few lobster rolls on trips to New England, and maybe I just didn't get good ones, but I didn't like them. Lobster and mayo just didn't work for me. 

Now, melted butter? Oh, yeah. I'm down with that. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (May 20, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Here's one to add to the pile...
> 
> It is my understanding that lobsters were originally considered to be garbage food and were served to the servants.  They were also commonly way over 5 lbs.



Yes, all the best foods and recipes were invented by peasants and slaves, who had to use what the rich folk wouldn't eat. 

It is so ironic to watch millionaires dine on foods that they would have snubbed their noses at 250 years ago. But, the downside it that these "trash" foods now cost an arm and a leg.

My favorite cut of beef a few years ago was flat-iron steak. Tender, full of flavor... and CHEAP. Then, it made it to the Food Network shows, and the price tripled. Now it costs as much as a good ribeye. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (May 20, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> You could pretty much say that about Escargot and/or perriwinkles!  Unless they are really fresh and really tender, it is pretty much just for the garlic butter!



Escargot are one of those foods that can be really awesome, or downright awful, depending on the quality of the snails, and the person who cooks them. 

The first time I had them was at a black-tie dinner, and OMG, they were incredible. I've yet to have any that good again. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (May 20, 2017)

buckytom said:


> *We just had Maine lobster tails last night. They were on sale, 5oz. tails for $5 each.
> *
> They were surprisingly tasty even though they were frozen. Just a quick few minutes in a bamboo steamer, and they were ready for eating (with a swipe through melted butter).
> 
> ...



Bucky, The size called "Chicken", 1 to 1-1/4#, are often on sale (live) for $6.99 #  here at Penn Dutch. I buy several, steam them till just under done, and vacuum seal the tail, knuckle and claw meat then deep freeze for future use.


----------



## caseydog (May 20, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Bucky, The size called "Chicken", 1 to 1-1/4#, are often on sale (live) for $6.99 #  here at Penn Dutch. I buy several, steam them till just under done, and vacuum seal the tail, knuckle and claw meat then deep freeze for future use.



Craig, have you had Caribbean spiny lobster? I actually like them better than Main Lobster. They should be readily available in Florida. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (May 20, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Craig, have you had Caribbean spiny lobster? I actually like them better than Main Lobster. They should be readily available in Florida.
> 
> CD



http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/seasoning-lobster-boiling-water-98065-3.html

Scroll down.


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Bucky, The size called "Chicken", 1 to 1-1/4#, are often on sale (live) for $6.99 #  here at Penn Dutch. I buy several, steam them till just under done, and vacuum seal the tail, knuckle and claw meat then deep freeze for future use.



Was that for Maine lobsters? $5.99/lb is about the cheapest we can get them here, when they go soft shell. They used to get down to around $4/ lb, but I read somewhere that the price is kept "artificially" higher so as not to allow it to be thought of as anything but a delicacy.

How large would you say the tails were on the chickens you buy?


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2017)

In the summer months when lobsters molt and are soft shelled, prices are lower.  $5.99/Lb is not uncommon at out supermarket fish counter.  It's a great way to have a cheap lobster feast. Also, I don't need implements to get to the meat.


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2017)

Yeah, it's great when you can peel them like a shrimp. I like to try to get the claw meat out in 1 piece.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 20, 2017)

I could be mistaken but I don't believe Canadian lobster fishers are allowed to take soft shelled lobsters. 

Our cheapest price is $7.99 per lb. for 1 to 1.5 lb lobsters. That was a special last week. Larger lobsters 2 - 4 lbs are $26+ per kilo... so 3 x 2 lb lobsters are $60.00.  Which I accidentally paid without realizing it last week for those lobsters. Bigger than that it's even more, I didn't ask.   

I threw a bit of a hissy fit at the manager saying I never saw the sign that said the special was only for the 1 to 1.5 lb lobsters.  I honestly did not see the print on the side of the tank. The girl who was serving me was standing in front of it. So when she asked what weight I wanted I said "what the heck! give me 2 lb'ers!"   I only looked at the price tag once I got home and was unloading the rest of the groceries.  The manager shrugged his shoulders and  basically said to me "too bad, so sad"  

Guess who's writing a letter about advertising and managerial skills to head office!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 20, 2017)

*Lobster Stock*

I did go to another chain grocer while the special was still on and got some more for myself and a couple of friends...  ok, just to be clear, everyone paid up for their own lobster!

But of the two sets of shells that I had ..  I made stock, two different ways.  I had often made stock with the shells for my brother while he was with me. Just boiled them with some stuff and he would scarf it down like there was no tomorrow. (personally - I thought it was yechy!)

But I researched it this time.  
1st batch - smash shells and 'stir fry' with your mirepoix, add... etc.  meh! not too bad except it gouged my board while trying to smash those super hard shells..
2nd batch - roasted in oven first, then crushed with potato masher in stock pot, proceed with mirepoix, etc...   

  so take note - if you decide to smash first - WEAR SAFETY GLASSES - DO NOT USE FAVOURITE CUTTING BOARD  -  USE OLDEST THROW AWAY RAGS TO COVER WHILE SMASHING  

*OR*

JUST ROAST AND EASILY CRUSH WITH POTATO MASHER AFTER.


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2017)

It is just about time for the lobsters to start their molting. Last week they were $6.95 a pound. The price will drop when as Andy said, they start molting. So I expect to be able to buy a couple next month when I go shopping. 

Last year there was a glut of lobsters. The day time lobster folks were selling them right from their boat instead of selling them to a third party. Last year in June, Spike and I went in town to James Hook place and got four of them for $1.99 a pound. I don't care for molting lobsters. You can remove the shell by hand, but the meat is soooo watery. 

When my second husband would come in from 16 days at sea, the men would sell their lobsters to James Hook. That money was called "Shack Money." Sometimes if there were a lot of lobsters, a couple of the men would bring some home for the family. And you can guess what happened from that. I and the kids got real sick of lobster. It was a couple of years before I could eat it again. 

But the best thing he brought home was ten pounds of Haddock all fileted and ready for the frying pan. He trimmed and fileted them right on the boat for me. I didn't say anything, but I would have preferred the whole fish. The head and frame make a great chowder. I know. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 20, 2017)

Well *Addie*, I'm tellin' yuh,  these suckers must have been close to moulting.  Those shells were humongous thick.  I've seen my fair share and these were ...  thick!


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Well *Addie*, I'm tellin' yuh,  these suckers must have been close to moulting.  Those shells were humongous thick.  I've seen my fair share and these were ...  thick!



When they are molting, their shells are soft enough that you can peel off the shell with your hand. They start to molt around the mid to end of June. When the waters start to warm up. And they come closer to shore. The waters at the edge get warmer quicker than the really deep sea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 21, 2017)

buckytom said:


> ...How large would you say the tails were on the chickens you buy?


Buying the 5 ounce tail for $5 actually isn't a bad deal. A couple years ago, when we had an early sustained hot spell and summer came early, I remember Market Basket having lobsters for $3.99 a pound. We don't have them often because they're work. And $3.99 a pound isn't that great of a deal when you figure how much meat you get and how much time you spend getting it. I bought three lobsters at that price for a total of 4# - or $16. I don't remember exactly how much it ended up weighing, but I do remember that when you figured it all out it would have valued at $25...which is exactly what they were selling fresh shelled lobster meat for in the seafood case.  All that time and no real savings.


----------



## buckytom (May 21, 2017)

Addie, you've often described over the years that softer shelled lobster meat as "watery".

I'm not sure what you mean by that. Yes, the yield of flesh inside the shell is a teeny bit less, but I've never found tbe meat that you get any different.


----------



## CraigC (May 21, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Was that for Maine lobsters? $5.99/lb is about the cheapest we can get them here, when they go soft shell. They used to get down to around $4/ lb, but I read somewhere that the price is kept "artificially" higher so as not to allow it to be thought of as anything but a delicacy.
> 
> How large would you say the tails were on the chickens you buy?



I've never actually weighed them, but I'd say 5oz.


----------



## CraigC (May 21, 2017)

buckytom said:


> *Addie, you've often described over the years that softer shelled lobster meat as "watery".*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by that. Yes, the yield of flesh inside the shell is a teeny bit less, but I've never found tbe meat that you get any different.



When spiny lobsters are molting, I won't touch them. I hardly ever run across them as they stay deeply hidden until the shell has hardened.


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Addie, you've often described over the years that softer shelled lobster meat as "watery".
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by that. Yes, the yield of flesh inside the shell is a teeny bit less, but I've never found tbe meat that you get any different.



Tom, I have bought lobster during their molting season. Just before they shed, (a day or less) their shell fills up with sea water and that adds to the weight. By the way, I always try to buy right handed lobsters. It appears to me, that there is more meat in them than left handed ones. I have no explanation for it being that way. Also, left handed lobsters are rare and cost more if ordered in a restaurant.


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Buying the 5 ounce tail for $5 actually isn't a bad deal. A couple years ago, when we had an early sustained hot spell and summer came early, I remember Market Basket having lobsters for $3.99 a pound. We don't have them often because they're work. And $3.99 a pound isn't that great of a deal when you figure how much meat you get and how much time you spend getting it. I bought three lobsters at that price for a total of 4# - or $16. I don't remember exactly how much it ended up weighing, but I do remember that when you figured it all out it would have valued at $25...which is exactly what they were selling fresh shelled lobster meat for in the seafood case.  All that time and no real savings.



Forget the lobster cracker. Use your kitchen scissors. They work much better and faster. And you can still get the meat out whole.


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2017)

Am watching Delicious Destinations. Showed a Downeaster eating a lobster. Mayo and a buttered roll.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 21, 2017)

Addie said:


> Forget the lobster cracker. Use your kitchen scissors. They work much better and faster. And you can still get the meat out whole.


Who said that I used a cracker?


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Who said that I used a cracker?



Well if you don't, that is your choice.


----------

